# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Танго на харинамах, этикет и наставления Прабхупады

## Adri Dharana das

Написать эту статью меня побудил один любопытный факт. В одном из российских городов в общественную харинаму был включен показательный номер, когда на уличной сцене преданные ИСККОН  - юноша и девушка танцуют под звуки Святых Имен парный танец - танго.  Поскольку основой нашего Общества в настоящем и будущем являются наставления Ачарьи-Основателя ИСККОН, Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады, то я решил поразмышлять над целесообразностью такого нововведения с точки зрения наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады, цитат из Бхагавад-гиты и Шримад-Бхагаватам и высказываний старших преданных нашего Движения. Многие примеры и тезисы взяты из лекции «О взаимоотношениях» ученика Шрилы Прабхупады – Шримана Махадьюти Прабху, прочитанной в Санкт-Петербурге, в январе 2011 года.

Эта статья не является заявкой на абсолютную безошибочность, и в то же время не является моим частным мнением, поскольку я постарался изложить суть, опираясь на авторитетные источники, признанные в нашей традиции. Цель статьи не метать копья в конкретных преданных, которые прикладывают усилия для распространения славы Святого Имени и посвящают этому свою жизнь, а предложить рассмотреть вышеупомянутый факт на предмет его необходимости или правильности.
Миссионерской деятельностью ИСККОН является распространение духовного знания и воспевания Святых Имен в обществе, поскольку эти виды духовной практики приносят высший благотворный духовный результат, независимо от касты, вероисповедания или социального положения человека. Шрила Прабхупада, создавая ИСККОН, заложил эти виды деятельности, включая и распространение книг, как основные цели и виды деятельности Организации. Умело сочетая неукоснительное следование вайшнавской традиции и современные новаторские приемы, Шрила Прабхупада добился потрясающего результата – строгая традиция гаудия-вашнавизма стала доступна западному обществу и всему миру в целом.

Несмотря на то, что Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно подвергался критике со стороны своих духовных братьев за некоторые смелые реформы, как то: брахманическое посвящение людей неведической культуры,  мантра гаятри женщинам, ашрамы брахмачарини и некоторые другие новшества, его действия всегда имели подтверждение своей аутентичности, по меньшей мере из двух источников: наставления его духовного учителя и утверждения священных писаний. Принимая за основу принцип юкта-вайрагьи, или истинного использования разнообразных энергий Кришны в служении Ему, Шрила Прабхупада, тем не менее, оставался строгим последователем духовной традиции и вайшнавского этикета. В «Бхагавад-гите» (3.21) говорится об этой серьезной ответственности: “Какие бы действия не совершала великая личность, обычный человек последует за ним. И какой бы стандарт она не установила своими примерными действиями, весь мир последует ему”.

Поэтому, одним из наставлений Прабхупады ученикам и последователям, незадолго до его ухода была просьба «ничего не менять», что означало не вводить ненужных идей или приемов, которые могут выхолостить традицию.
В связи с этим есть одна интересная история. Во времена Прабхупады, когда в Лос-Анджелесе уже появился храм и были установлены Божества, преданные сделали на заказ резной алтарь для Божеств из дерева. Через некоторое время, преданные заказали сусальное золото – тонкие пластины металла, на манер тех, которыми покрывают купола церквей, и покрыли этим золотом алтарь Божеств. Эту «новизну» приурочили к приезду Шрилы Прабхупады. Шрила Прабхупада остался недоволен этим, заметив, что алтарь теперь смотрится, как дешевка. Он сказал: «Это болезнь западных людей – все менять. Каждый раз что-то новое – никакого постоянства». 
Чтобы не показаться излишне консервативным, хочу упомянуть известную статью Враджендра Кумара Прабху «О консерваторах и либералах», в которой справедливо изложена важность и традиционности и современности. Но при этом балансе, все нововведения должны иметь подтверждения священных писаний или наставлений самого Шрилы Прабхупады. В случае с танго на харинамах, мы можем видеть прямо противоположное.

Прежде всего, опираясь на наставления и действия Шрилы Прабхупады, можно с уверенностью сказать, что он не допустил бы подобные вольности. Прабхупада всегда подчеркивал важность вайшнавского этикета  и ответственности проповедника: 
“… принцип таков, что проповедник должен строго следовать всем правилам и предписаниям, указанным в шастрах. И в то же самое время, он должен изобретать средства, каким образом вести проповедническую работу, чтобы спасать падшие души наиболее эффективным образом”. (Прабхупада-лиламрита т.5,153).
Мы видим, что вместе с наставлением использовать все возможное в проповеди, Шрила Прабхупада дает наставление соблюдать правила священных писаний. 

Касательно взаимоотношений между мужчиной и женщиной в «Прабхупада-лиламрите» есть следующий пример: 
«Шрила Прабхупада заговорил о правильных отношениях между мужчинами и женщинами.
— Женщины и мужчины должны жить раздельно, — сказал он. — Это тоже важно. Масло и огонь не должны соприкасаться. В противном случае, масло растает. Вы не сможете это остановить.
Преданный: Шрила Прабхупада, в комментарии к «Шримад-Бхагаватам» вы говорите, что пятьдесят лет назад в Индии в домах у семейных людей были отдельные помещения — для мужчин и для женщин, и в течение дня муж не видел свою жену. Должны ли мы в нашем Движении стремиться к такому же уровню?
Прабхупада: Да, это хорошо. В примере говорится, что масло и огонь следует держать друг от друга как можно дальше, в противном случае, масло растает. Мужчина сравнивается с маслом, а женщина — с огнем. В общении между ними есть ограничения, даже если мужчина приходится отцом, братом или сыном. Матра свасра духитра ва. Кто-то может сказать, что к дочери, матери или сестре половое влечение не возникает. Но шастра говорит, нет — такая возможность остается. Поэтому они не должны сидеть вместе. Кто-то может сказать, что эта рекомендация дана только для людей десятого класса. Но в следующей строке шастра говорит «нет»: видвамшам апи каршати. Это относится не только к негодяю, без роду и племени, но даже к человеку первого класса, ученому — даже он может попасть под влияние женских чар. Балаван индрия-грамо видвамшам апи каршати. Чувства настолько сильны, что могут толкнуть на дурной путь даже великого ученого.
Господь Брахма почувствовал влечение к собственной дочери – вот вам пример. Господь Шива был пленен Мохини-мурти. Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: «Даже деревянное изваяние женщины пробуждает во мне желание». Прабхупада рассмеялся.
— Он говорит так в назидание нам, что это вполне возможно. Ну что, пошли? (Прабхупада-лиламрита, т.5 «Проповедь Америке»).
Цитаты приведенные в этой истории потом много раз повторяются в комментариях Бхактиведанты в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: 
Женщина подобна огню, а мужчина — горшку с маслом. Поэтому мужчине не следует общаться наедине даже с собственной дочерью. Точно так же он должен избегать общения и с другими женщинами. Вступать в разговор с женщиной можно только по какому-то важному делу, а не ради чего-то еще.
Комментарий: Если горшок с маслом поставить рядом с огнем, масло непременно растает. Огонь в этом примере символизирует женщину, а горшок с маслом — мужчину. Как бы хорошо мужчина ни владел своими чувствами, для него практически невозможно сохранять самообладание в присутствии женщины, даже если это его собственная дочь, мать или сестра. Пусть даже мужчина дал обет отречения от мира, в присутствии женщины его ум все равно приходит в возбуждение. Вот почему в ведическом обществе мужчине и женщине не разрешено свободно общаться друг с другом. Если человек не понимает, насколько важно ограничивать общение между мужчинами и женщинами, он мало чем отличается от животного. Таков смысл данного стиха. (Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.12.9).
«Мужчине строго запрещено без необходимости общаться с женщинами, даже если это его собственная мать, сестра или дочь. Таков закон подлинно человеческой жизни. Общество, в котором мужчине дозволено без всяких ограничений иметь дело с женщинами, — это общество животных. В Кали-югу люди отличаются небывалой свободой нравов, но на самом деле только в бескультурном обществе мужчины свободно общаются с женщинами и разговаривают с ними на равных» (ШБ 7.12.8).

Можно много приводить цитат комментариев и стихов «Бхагаватам», и везде Шрила Прабхупада говорит с одинаковой бескомпромиссностью по этому поводу: «Путь спасения  или  возвращения  домой  назад  к  Богу  всегда запрещает общение с женщинами, и полная схема  санатана-дхармы  или варнашрама-дхармы запрещает или ограничивает общение с женщинами.
         Обязанностью Купидона является вызывать  вожделение  в  людях. Весь мир вращается, взволнованный  стрелой  Купидона.  Деятельность всего мира осуществляется в основном благодаря влечению мужского  и женского. Мужчина ищет товарища, который ему  нравится,  а  женщина ищет подходящего мужчину. Это способ материального стимула.  И  как только мужчина соединяется с женщиной,  материальные  оковы  живого существа  тут  же  крепко  сцепляются  сексуальным  отношением,   в результате чего как мужское, так и женское влечение к родному дому, отечеству,  телесным  потомкам,  обществу  и  дружбе, накоплению богатства  становится  иллюзорным  полем  деятельности,  и  поэтому проявляется  ложное,  но  устоявшееся   влечение    к    временному материальному существованию, полному страданий.  Поэтому  тем,  кто стоит  на  пути  освобождения  для  возвращения  назад,  к    Богу, наставления  писаний  особенно  советуют  освободиться  от    таких принадлежностей  материального  влечения.  И  это  возможно  только благодаря общению с преданными Господа, которых называют махатмами.  
В Кали-югу общение с  женщинами  очень  развито.  В  жизни  на каждом шагу мы общаемся с женщинами. Если человек идет что-нибудь купить,  рекламы  полны   изображений    женщин. Физиологическая привлекательность к женщине очень велика и поэтому люди очень слабы в  духовном  понимании.  Ведическая  цивилизация,  основанная  на духовном понимании, очень осторожно подходила к общению с женщиной». 

Шрила Прабхупада заканчивает комментарий словами: «цивилизация, основанная на духовном понимании». Это значит, что преданные ИСККОН, обладая духовным знанием, этикетом и чистотой, должны представлять в обществе людей эти ценности на примере. 
“Санатана Госвами говорил Харидасу Тхакуру: “Некоторые очень хорошо держат себя, но они не проповедуют учение Сознания Кришны. Другие проповедуют Сознание Кришны, но не ведут себя должным образом. Ты же одновременно выполняешь оба действия, связанные со Святым Именем, посредством своего личного примера и своей проповеди. Поэтому ты наиболее продвинутый преданный во всем мире”. (Чайтанья-чаритамрита, Антйа-лила, 102-3).

Будучи лидером Международного Движения, Шрила Прабхупада был очень осторожен в своих действиях и поступках, касающихся его взаимоотношений с учениками и обычными людьми. В первые годы Движения, его секретарем была молодая ученица Говинда даси. Хотя она была замужем, и годилась Прабхупаде во внучки (ей было 20, а ему – за 70), тем не менее, вскоре он попросил ее больше не выполнять это служение. Следование внешнему этикету было важнее. 
Шриле Прабхупаде принадлежит известное  «мужчина сам по себе хорош и женщина хороша, но их соединение уже плохо», и мало кому известное высказывание «для мужчины женщина - это женщина, для женщины мужчина - это женщина». Смысл этих двух высказываний сводится к тому, что в какой бы ситуации не происходил контакт между мужчиной и женщиной там всегда в какой-то степени присутствует элемент тонкого секса, и он практически неизбежен. 

Махадьюти Прабху в своей лекции с иронией заметил: «Любой человек, по венам которого течет кровь, склонен испытывать интерес к противоположному полу. Если же кто-то утверждает обратное, то или он или в иллюзии, или наглотался чего-то и бредит».
Конечно же, такое положение вещей не означает прекращение проповеди, или  создание искусственной внешней дискриминации. Мы живем и работаем в одном обществе и должны выполнять определенные функции и обязанности. Также многие преданные имеют творческие склонности, таланты и способности, и желают использовать все это в служении Кришне и в миссионерской деятельности.
Но этикет тем и ценен, что определяет правильные взаимодействия так, чтобы не было беспокойств в социуме. Помимо этого для человека, занимающегося духовной практикой и пробуждающего сознание души, усиление телесных отождествлений сводит на нет все его усилия, поскольку мужчина среди женщин ведет себя больше как мужчины, а женщина среди мужчин как женщина. Это закон влияния материальной энергии, и с этим ничего нельзя поделать.

И самое главное  - харинамы или уличные фестивали воспевания Святых Имен – это альтернатива материалистическому образу жизни и пропаганда духовного и чистого образа жизни по принципу «простая жизнь – возвышенное мышление». Какую альтернативу и духовный образ жизни мы можем предоставить демонстрацией танго? Этого вполне хватает в ресторанной жизни материалистического общества. Проповедь или обращение к обществу, несомненно должна быть понятна людям, но как утверждал один их духовных лидеров нашего Движения Шрила Бхакти Тиртха Свами: «правильные вещи нужно делать правильным образом». В этом смысле современность не должна перекрывать традиции. Иначе, как ярко выразился Шриман Махадьюти Прабху: «ИСККОН превратится в фестиваль Радуги. Это фестиваль хиппи. Хиппи поют, танцуют, раздеваются, обнимаются, смешиваются и даже Харе Кришна иногда поют».

Таким образом, следует проявлять большую осторожность в применении новаторских методов, чтобы за стараниями не потерять цель и могущество чистоты традиции. Чтобы новое поколение преданных ИСККОН не привыкало к мысли, что танго на харинамах и мелодии «Ласкового мая» при воспевании Харе Кришна это норма. Чтобы традиции ИСККОН, связанные со Шрилой Прабхупадой, были всегда выше любых новаторских приемов. Ведь все начинается с мелочей. У Шрилы Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами Махараджа есть замечательный пример: « Две линии никогда не пересекутся, до тех пор, пока одна из них хоть на немного не отклонится».  Я искренне верю, что пока в нашем Движении остаются твердые приверженцы наставлений Прабхупады и вайшнавского этикета, пересечение с материализмом и бездуховностью  не произойдет.

P.S. ссылка для скачивания лекции ученика Шрилы Прабхупады Шримана Махадьюти Прабху «О взаимоотношениях» (СПб, январь 2011):
http://narod.ru/disk/5532245001.6ead...niyah.mp3.html

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Все правильно. Если мы замечаем такие нарушения, надо не молчать, а говорить об этом с лидером ятры или региональным секретарем.

----------


## Siddhartha das

Да, я полностью согласен с тем, что если делаются нововведения, они должны быть строго согласованы с учением Шрилы Прабхупады, с его взглядами и позицией.
Харинама имеет определенный стандарт, который нас представляет окружающим людям. Так или иначе, если мы говорим о своего рода отречении, соблюдении регулирующих принципов, то зачем тут же поощряем представления, которые связаны с отношениями полов (Танго так же называется "танцем страсти"), причем не в гуне благости.
Если я не прав, поправьте меня, пожалуйста.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Из учебника "Основы философии и духовной практики сознания Кришны" :

Раздел 12 ФИЛОСОФИЯ ПРОПОВЕДИ :

Таким образом, в ИСККОН существуют такие проповеднические программы, которые включают в себя и общие, и специфические формы проповеди:
Распространение книг.
Программа проповеди прихожанам - нама-хатта.
Воскресные программы (пиры) в храме.
Программа связей с общественностью и средствами массовой информации (ISKCON Communication).
Харинамы и фестивали.
Распространение прасада (Food for life).
Падаятры.
Программа проповеди индийскому населению.
Программа проповеди ученым.
Программы по обучению ведической кулинарии.
Поклонение Божествам.
Прием гостей в храме.
Постановка театральных представлений на темы сознания Кришны.
Проповедь студентам и школьникам.
*Программа проповеди молодежи (Харе Кришна рок и т. д.).*
Начальное обучение начинающих преданных («Курс подготовки бхакт»).
Вайшнавское высшее образование.
Сельскохозяйственные общины, защита коров, борьба с загрязнением окружающей среды.
Массовые программы по пропагандированию ведической культуры и совместные с Индией культурные программы.
Ответы на вопросы людей, интересующихся сознанием Кришны, по телефону.


*Харе Кришна рок*
Использование популярных в молодежной среде музыкальных направлений (рок, рэп, фолк, техно, этническая музыка и др.) Это либо отдельные рок-концерты и дискотеки Харе Кришна, либо участие Харе Кришна рок-групп и исполнителей в общих концертах. Во время концертов зрители поют маха-мантру и даже, если они серьезно не заинтересуются духовной практикой, тем не менее, в дальнейшем они могут вспомнить и периодически петь Святое Имя в повседневной жизни. Так они обретают неосознанное благочестие (агьята-сукрити).

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В одном из российских городов в общественную харинаму был включен показательный номер, когда на уличной сцене преданные ИСККОН - юноша и девушка танцуют под звуки Святых Имен парный танец - танго.


Дорогие вайшнавы, действительно ли Шрила Прабхупада был бы против такого танца, как части концертной программы? 
Может быть,  не на харинаме, но он возможен (если танцуют муж и жена, к примеру)?

----------


## Siddhartha das

> *Харе Кришна рок*
> Использование популярных в молодежной среде музыкальных направлений (рок, рэп, фолк, техно, этническая музыка и др.) Это либо отдельные рок-концерты и дискотеки Харе Кришна, либо участие Харе Кришна рок-групп и исполнителей в общих концертах. Во время концертов зрители поют маха-мантру и даже, если они серьезно не заинтересуются духовной практикой, тем не менее, в дальнейшем они могут вспомнить и периодически петь Святое Имя в повседневной жизни. Так они обретают неосознанное благочестие (агьята-сукрити).


Да, вы правы... что только не придумают сострадательные вайшнавы, чтобы хоть как-то донести до людей Харе Кришна Маха-мантру. Есть информация, что даже сам Шрила Прабхупада участвовал в подобном рок-концерте. Но, сразу после своего выступления Шрила Прабхупада ушел, сказав, что это не место для преданных.




> Дорогие вайшнавы, действительно ли Шрила Прабхупада был бы против такого танца, как части концертной программы? 
> Может быть,  не на харинаме, но он возможен (если танцуют муж и жена, к примеру)?


Как части концертной программы для кого?
Даже если это муж и жена, в Ведической культуре, которую мы стараемся развивать, есть определенные нормы поведения. Так вот, даже супругам не рекомендуется показывать свои отношения на людях.

Это здорово, что есть преданные, которые умеют хорошо танцевать. Когда есть квалифицированные люди - это хорошо. Они могут прекрасно проповедовать на своем уровне. Т.е. они могут так же выступать на разных соревнованиях и побеждать, при этом они могут говорить, что они следуют вайшнавской традиции. Лично мне кажется, что специально подобные выступления от преданных, даже на концертной программе, не будет иметь большого успеха. Скорее всего, это будет выглядеть как попытка осовременить что-то, будто бы переданные ценности в традиции не совершенны.

Если я ошибаюсь, поправьте меня.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Так Прабхупада вроде и физгармонь не одобрял.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Это здорово, что есть преданные, которые умеют хорошо танцевать. Когда есть квалифицированные люди - это хорошо. Они могут прекрасно проповедовать на своем уровне. Т.е. они могут так же выступать на разных соревнованиях и побеждать, при этом они могут говорить, что они следуют вайшнавской традиции. Лично мне кажется, что специально подобные выступления от преданных, даже на концертной программе, не будет иметь большого успеха.


Да, в этом есть разумное зерно.

----------


## Siddhartha das

> Так Прабхупада вроде и физгармонь не одобрял.


На сколько я знаю, депортамент киртана вынес свое заключение, какими должны быть киртаны и программы, и какие должны использовать инструменты: http://www.krishna.ru/news/world-new...an-normes.html

Из приведенных цитат Шрилы Прабхупады видно, что "неодобрения" фисгармонии не было, было желание нашего духовного прогресса:



> *Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Бахудаку (11 января 1976 г.):*
> «Если кто-то умеет хорошо играть на фисгармонии, ее можно использовать для бхаджанов. Но не для киртанов и арати».





> *Из беседы в Бомбее (26 декабря 1976 г.):*
> ...
> Прабхупада: «Нет, мы не хотим использовать фисгармонию».
> Индийский гость: «Да, я знаю. Он просто обучает этому в настоящий момент. Ему приходиться делать это».
> Прабхупада: «Если он играет на ином музыкальном инструменте*, его внимание будет сосредоточено на нем, а не на воспевании Святого Имени: «Нужно послушать мелодию, хороша ли она». Но это не правильно. Мы должны сосредоточиться на слушании Харе Кришна. Это – бхакти. Чайтанья Махапрабху играл просто на караталах, на кхоле*. В те дни, конечно, не было фисгармонии, но было много струнных инструментов. Ситар, эсрадж*, но ими не пользовались. Иногда мы используем их, чтобы привлечь внимание публики, но в них нет особой необходимости (говорит на хинди).

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> На сколько я знаю, депортамент киртана вынес свое заключение, какими должны быть киртаны и программы, и какие должны использовать инструменты: http://www.krishna.ru/news/world-new...an-normes.html


Точно так же есть заключение ИСККОН - Таким образом, в ИСККОН существуют такие проповеднические программы, которые включают в себя и общие, и специфические формы проповеди:

----------


## Siddhartha das

> Точно так же есть заключение ИСККОН - Таким образом, в ИСККОН существуют такие проповеднические программы, которые включают в себя и общие, и специфические формы проповеди:


Я не говорил, что общих и специфических форм проповеди нет. Я говорю о том, что есть формы проповеди, в которые *не нужно* вносить подобных (как Танго) изменений.
Разные формы проповеди проявляются только потому, что люди, незнакомые с сознанием Кришны находятся в разных гунах (как правило, далеко от Благости). Почему, например, преданные спарринг бокса под звуки святых Имен не устраивают? Уверяю, что боксерам (да и большинству прохожих) было бы интересно посмотреть на спарринг (драку). Хотя, при этом, на проповеднической программе (например, как "День Индии" или что-то еще подобное) бывают показательные выступления восточных единоборств и йогов. Почему не провести на Харинаме показательный традиционный индийский танец? Почему именно танец разжигающий страсть и поощрящий похоть, который обязательно должны танцевать разнополые партнеры?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Точно так же есть заключение ИСККОН - Таким образом, в ИСККОН существуют такие проповеднические программы, которые включают в себя и общие, и специфические формы проповеди:


Физгармонь и стриптиз - это совершенно разные вещи. Давайте тогда и стриптиз танцевать. Это вполне возможно под Харе Кришна мантру и звук аккордеона, физгармони, мриданги и каратал. Назовем это специфической формой проповеди.
Вы пошли на уступку бальным танцам. А я решил тоже немного уступить - внести в стандарт стриптиз. Сейчас большой спрос на стриптиз. Пол города соберется и будут слушать Харе Кришна мантру. Таким образом наше движение расширится. Спасем всех. Чем не аргумент? Чем я хуже вас?

Фикус в том, что эти бальные танцы внешняя оболочка. И нет внутренней силы.

Есть разница:

Слышать шуддха-наму, чистое имя Кришны. Оно глубоко проникнет в сердце и посадит семя Кришна-бхакти.

Слишать имя Кришны с 10 оскорблениями - это всё равно что в одно ухо влетит, а из другого вылетит. Конечно толпа людей будет больше, но никакого нужного эффекта.

Поэтому надо разобраться: что такое духовная жизнь, а что такое материальная телесная жизнь.
Как это работает. Сделать упор на духовной силе.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Не уходите в обе крайности, ачинтья бхеда абхеда - середина, и то и то  :mig: 
И не спорьте с заключениями, а то такое ощущение что с омной спорите, цитаты то не мои  :mig:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Крайность: не танцевать.
Крайность: танцевать стриптиз

Золотая середина: красиво с энтузиазмом танцевать (крик души).  Прабху отдельно, матаджи отдельно. 
Образец: Харинамы Чайтаньи Махапрабху 500 лет назад.
Или индийские харинамы, парикрамы. Матаджи по своей природе очень скромные, идут после мужчин.
Можно конечно уступить, пусть идут впереди, красиво танцуют. Индийские танцы матадж изначально исполнялись перед божествами в храмах, а не для залов. Харинама -это как раз тот вариант, когда они своё умение танцевать могут преподнести Кришне.
ИМХО

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Та выложите уже видео кто-нибудь  :smilies:  Интересно же  :smilies:

----------


## Siddhartha das

> Не уходите в обе крайности, ачинтья бхеда абхеда - середина, и то и то 
> И не спорьте с заключениями, а то такое ощущение что с омной спорите, цитаты то не мои


Я бы вам предложил не прикрываться непостижимостью единства и различий, если вы не понимаете, что это значит. Сейчас вы предлагаете не говорить о том, к какому "ответу" приводит решение "уравнения", если еще в начале допущена ошибка.

Я не видел в ответе этого прабху спора, а лишь пример абсурдности ситуации и концовку линии, на которой вы настаивали "скромно" аргументируя кусочками цитат. Вы упорно придерживались своей линии, вам показали, что идя по ней можно и стриптиз ввести. Если вы не придерживались своей линии, зачем вы пытались "защититься" примером, что Прабхупада якобы не одобрял фисгармонию (хотя даже не вникли в суть, т.к. Шрила Прабхупада ничего не имел против фисгармонии), а так же тем, что есть примеры необычной проповеди, например рок-фестивали Харе Кришна. Про рок-фестиваль Харе Кришна, я вам тоже дал пример, что Шрила Прабхупада участвовал в подобном Харе Кришна рок-концерте, но после своего выступления ушел и сказал, что это не место для преданных.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

На самом дела лично я не упорно держусь своей линии* а достачно свободно, не фиксируясь жёстко.
Пример простой как такое танго может подействовать - кто-нибудь да привлечётся, и будет напевать мелодию. Мы когда на корабле воспевали, причалили к берегу, так прохожии стали танцевать по своему под маха-мантру, с сигаретами в зубах, и танцевали они не по-вайшнавски, но процесс то пошёл.
Зрите в корень. А то переходите на оценки, не красиво, не смиренно, показали бы пример  лучше.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Вы же при этом не закурили и не начали танцевать Буги-Буги. И не начали включать в Харинаму такие сценки. Здесь речь шла об официальном включении как часть программы: 
" В одном из российских городов в общественную Харинаму был включен показательный номер, когда на уличной сцене преданные ИСККОН  - юноша и девушка танцуют под звуки Святых Имен парный танец - танго."

Смысл конечно уже ясен:  стараться придерживаться традиции.

Ну, а что уж там прохожие в мини бикини вытанцовывают это понятно что прохожие. Их за это строго не судят. Наоборот подхваливают. Через некоторое время сами поймут что к чему. Но не они нам должны давать общение, а мы им. Иначе мы окажемся на их уровне, а не они на нашем.


Есть история с Бхактисидхантой Сарасвати как он не пошел на компромисс: к нему пришел один любитель печеной рыбы. И спросил: зачем вы даете какие то принципы и ограничения в видах пищи и т.д. Дали бы просто Харе Кришна Мантру.  Бхактисидханта Сарасвати ответил: Я бросил вам веревку, чтобы вытащить из колодца материальной жизни, но почему вы используя эту веревку и потянув за другой конец пытаетесь  затащить меня в этот колодец.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

во: Argentine tango on russian Hare Krishna fest. Women's part, man's part. Может, оттуда насмотрелись)?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Мой пример про то, что есть разные люди с разными вкусами, и кого-то это может привлечь. Какая-нибудь пара привлечётся и станцует, а потом будут вспоминать - помнишь как мы с тобой танцевали под Харе Кришна ? )
И вообще если в программу включили - значит то обдумывали и пришли к общему решению.

выхожу из беседы

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> выхожу из беседы


Если бы не вы, то диалога бы не получилось. Кто то должен занять противоположную позицию. Спасибо.  Интернет родимый иногда приводит к накалу диалога. Людей с их вкусами много и привлекаются они разным. Но уступать можно до бесконечности и это аргументировать, об этом говорили.  Я в общем то проповедую сам себе. Привлекает Брейк Данс. Конечно это не белый танец, где дамы приглашают кавалеров. Но не в традиции.
Привлечение всякого рода легко преодолеть. Особенно если ощутить как грациозно танцевал Чайтанья Махапрабху в экстазе произнося имя Кришны с великой любовью или если в настоящее время кто то сможет передать эту эмоцию на улице на Харинаме. Я думаю та пара привлечётся сильнее, вкус более глубокий и может даже не сравнимый , ощутит более глубокие эмоции и им будет что вдвоем вспомнить.

----------


## Силантий

Лет десять-двенадцать назад в городе N одному начинающему преданному довелось петь Гаура-арати. Никто не пришел на вечернюю службу и преданный решил спеть Харе Кришна на мотив "Катюши" (в те времена такая дерзость была позволительна только Махараджам, да и то изредка). Только он запел, как в алтарную вошел старший преданный храма и, погрозив пальцем, сказал, что нельзя такого делать, какой пример, мол, подаешь?! Представь, говорит, если так дальше пойдет, то может дойти и до крайности - преданные начнут петь Харе Кришна на мотив попсовых кармических песен!
Прошло десять лет и теперь такое поведение уже крайностью не считается )) порог крайности отодвинулся. Теперь мы начинаем танго танцевать на программах. Что же будет через десять лет? Деградация налицо... ИМХО 
Не пора ли уже задуматься?

----------


## Siddhartha das

> Мой пример про то, что есть разные люди с разными вкусами, и кого-то это может привлечь. Какая-нибудь пара привлечётся и станцует, а потом будут вспоминать - помнишь как мы с тобой танцевали под Харе Кришна ? )
> И вообще если в программу включили - значит то обдумывали и пришли к общему решению.
> 
> выхожу из беседы


Вы подменяете вещи.
Люди, действительно, с разными вкусами, но это не значит, что мы должны принимать их вкусы! Если кому-то нравится мясо, это не значит, что вы должны готовить для него мясо и кормить его мясом. Вам нужно готовить хорошую вегетарианскую пищу, предлагать ее Кришне и кормить Прасадом этого человека.

А то что "если в программу включили - значит то обдумывали и пришли к общему решению" - всем свойственно ошибаться. Более того, так часто бывает, что преданные сами себе что-нибудь придумают, а это "сюрпризом" вылезает для всех остальных.

Вы волны входить и выходить из беседы когда вам нравится, но вы дайте прочитать эту статью вашему наставнику. Возможно, он поможет вам разобраться и понять реальное положение вещей.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Прошло десять лет и теперь такое поведение уже крайностью не считается ))


Почему не считается? Гаура-арати и последующее Харе Кришна как пелось под традиционную мелодию, так и поется. Никаких нововведений не было.

----------


## Силантий

> Почему не считается? Гаура-арати и последующее Харе Кришна как пелось под традиционную мелодию, так и поется. Никаких нововведений не было.


Гаура-арати - да, слава Богу. А вот киртаны не во время службы, праздничные киртаны и уличные харинамы в некоторых местах, давно уже превратились в своеобразные концерты. Что не может не настораживать...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Гаура-арати - да, слава Богу. А вот киртаны не во время службы, праздничные киртаны и уличные харинамы в некоторых местах, давно уже превратились в своеобразные концерты. Что не может не настораживать...


Это не страшно. Мелодии для киртанов могут быть любыми. Вы знаете, что Бхактивинода Тхакур брал для многих своих бхаджанов популярные в народе мелодии, которые пели сахаджии?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Это не страшно. Мелодии для киртанов могут быть любыми. Вы знаете, что Бхактивинода Тхакур брал для многих своих бхаджанов популярные в народе мелодии, которые пели сахаджии?


мне в последнее время стало казаться, что сахаджии разные бывают... любит Кришну - чем плохо? главное, с ума не сходить и во все тяжкие не пускаться... Кришна имеет на всё Свой собственный план, как кого к Себе привести. атеисты, имперсоналисты и прочие намного хуже.
 имхо, лучше мотивы сахаджиев брать, чем танго, рок и регги. это вообще оскорблением считаю. у сахаджиев хоть традиционные мелодии, чем плохо? любите танго - ну идите попляшите. хочется рока - ну врубите его, наслушайтесь до опупения  :smilies: ))) но не надо Святые Имена с этими вибрациями мешать... когда-то мне дали ссылку на "намасте Нарасимхая" в стиле хард-рок. я не смогла слушать. это просто жуть жуткая и жесть жёсткая. мне кажется, если Шри Нрисимха-дев такое услышет - порвёт рокеров на сотню маленьких медвежат  :smilies: )))
Святое Имя - оно нежное, как ребёнок или цветок  :smilies:  только с любовью, только с нежностью, только в Сердце...

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Мне запомнилось одна заметка друга после просмотра фильмов: Нимай из Надии, Нилачала Махапрабху.
Он Сказал: Вот видишь как надо петь и танцевать!!!
Там много примеров, вот несколько:
41 минута
46 минута знаменитый "Степ Свами"
55 минута 20сек   Маха-мантра





Поднятые руки Чайтаньи Махапрабху означают "Не греть руки на солнышке" (как кто то может подумать :smilies: )
Поднятые руки означают естественный жест, призыв, просьбу повторять за ним и петь вместе с ним.
В этой теме интересно заметили, что мы должны быть сосредоточены на Святом Имени и этому могут помешать даже музыкальные инструменты. Интересный момент. Проследить за собой: сосредоточены ли мы на Святом Имени?   Обычно люди хотят: хлеба и зрелищ. Когда кто то агрессивно танцует, то все просто смотрят на него и всё внимание там, а Святое Имя, где то в стороне на втором месте...

----------


## Adri Dharana das

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, 05.11.72

"Что касается Гастрольных Представлений (Road Show) и этой Деревни Йоги (Yoga Village), это следует прекратить. Просто проводите наш киртан. Если мы будем отвлекать свое внимание таким образом, постепенно всё сойдет на нет. Он заходит слишком далеко. Все эти вещи – абсурдные нововведения. Этот дух измышлений погубит наше движение. Люди могут прийти, чтобы посмотреть, некоторые станут преданными, но такие преданные не останутся, потому что они привлечены неким шоу, а не реальной ценностью – духовной жизнью, соответствующей стандарту Господа Чайтаньи. Наш стандарт – проводить киртан, открывать храмы. Что это за "Гастрольные Представления" и "Деревня йоги"? Это будет очередной вариацией хиппи. Постепенно от идеи Сознания Кришны не останется и следа: одно изменение, другое изменение, каждый день новое изменение. Прекратите всё это. Просто проводите киртану, ничего больше. Не выдумывайте своих идей".

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Так Прабхупада вроде и физгармонь не одобрял.


неужели так лень пояндексить прежде чем говорить то, чего не знаешь?  :smilies:

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> ..был включен показательный номер, когда на уличной сцене преданные ИСККОН  - юноша и девушка танцуют под звуки Святых Имен парный танец - танго.  Поскольку основой нашего Общества в настоящем и будущем являются наставления Ачарьи-Основателя ИСККОН, Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады, то я решил поразмышлять над целесообразностью такого нововведения с точки зрения наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады, цитат из Бхагавад-гиты и Шримад-Бхагаватам и высказываний старших преданных нашего Движения.
> ..
> Поэтому, одним из наставлений Прабхупады ученикам и последователям, незадолго до его ухода была просьба «ничего не менять», что означало не вводить ненужных идей или приемов, которые могут выхолостить традицию.


 Тут нужно разделять "внутреннюю культуру" и внешнюю проповедь.
 Вот  А.Ч.Б.С.Прабхупада:



> *«..Так что занимать и юношей, и девушек всецело духовной деятельностью – это сознательная тактика, помогающая как можно шире распространить Движение сознания Кришны. Завистливым глупцам, которые возмущаются по поводу совместной деятельности таких юношей и девушек, остается лишь довольствоваться собственной глупостью, ибо они не способны находить новые пути распространения сознания Кришны, используя для этого подходящие средства. Их стереотипные методы никогда не помогут распространить сознание Кришны. Поэтому то, что мы делаем, совершенно по милости Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, поскольку именно Он предложил изобретать способы заинтересовать тех, кто избегает сознания Кришны».
> (Ч.Ч., Ади-лила, 7.31-32, комментарий).
> ..
> «Каждый ачарья имеет свои собственные средства проповеди духовного движения для того, чтобы привести людей в сознание Кришны. Поэтому метод одного ачарьи может отличаться от метода другого ачарьи, но конечная цель всегда остается одной и той же..
>  Ачарья должен найти способы привести людей к сознанию Кришны. Сначала они должны стать сознающими Кришну, после чего можно постепенно вводить необходимые правила и ограничения. В нашем Движении сознания Кришны мы следуем этой политике Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Например, в западных странах юноши и девушки свободно общаются между собой, поэтому, чтобы привести их к сознанию Кришны, необходимо учитывать их обычаи и привычки. Ачарья обязан найти способ привести их к преданному служению. Поэтому, несмотря на то, что я санньяси, я иногда устраиваю свадьбы для моих учеников, хотя за всю историю санньясы ни один санньяси не проводил свадебных обрядов».
> (Ч.Ч., Ади-лила, 7.37, комментарий).
> «..Ради того, чтобы превратить таких людей в вайшнавов, можно нарушить какие-то формальности и в каких-то деталях отойти от установленного порядка».
> (Ш.Б., 4.8.55, комментарий).
> «...Нет. Традиция, религия - все это материальное. Все это тоже обозначения... Наша единственная традиция – это как удовлетворить Вишну».*


 И это же подтверждает принцип проповеди, изложенный в Гите: все следуют путем своих авторитетов во всех отношениях.
 Практическое воплощение этого принципа: привлекать в тех моментах, которые людей реально привлекают, и тогда они пойдут дальше и задумаются: "он - свой", и он - кришнаит. Может кришнаитство - не так и плохо..
 А других вариантов проповеди "всем людям" - их просто нет!
 Придется "спуститься к ним, если хотим проивлечь.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> неужели так лень пояндексить прежде чем говорить то, чего не знаешь?


Лекция Хари Шаури прабху 27. 08. 04. фестиваль Бхакти Сангама: «Когда Прабхупаду спросили об игре на гармони (это было 11 января 1976 в Бомбее, один из президентов храмов в Ванкувере спросил его об этом, он спросил, когда нужно использовать гармонь), Прабхупада ответил, что гармонь нужно использовать только для воспевания бхаджана, чтобы он звучал мелодично. На ней не нужно играть во время киртана или арати».

----------


## Adri Dharana das

> Тут нужно разделять "внутреннюю культуру" и внешнюю проповедь.
>  Вот  А.Ч.Б.С.Прабхупада:
> 
> 
>  И это же подтверждает принцип проповеди, изложенный в Гите: все следуют путем своих авторитетов во всех отношениях.
>  Практическое воплощение этого принципа: привлекать в тех моментах, которые людей реально привлекают, и тогда они пойдут дальше и задумаются: "он - свой", и он - кришнаит. Может кришнаитство - не так и плохо..
>  А других вариантов проповеди "всем людям" - их просто нет!
>  Придется "спуститься к ним, если хотим проивлечь.


В статье все прозрачно описано, поэтому не вижу смысла что-либо дополнять еще.

И все же сделаю акцент еще раз на том, что в своей духовной жизни мы руководствуемся тремя источниками определения правильности наших действий: наставления Писаний, наставления Гуру и пример садху или ачарьев.

Ни в одном из трех источников я не нашел подтверждения правильности такого подхода. "Преданный - это совершенный джентельмен", по словам Шрилы Прабхупады. Это значит, что у квалифицированного с духовной точки зрения преданного
определенный этикет никогда не входит в противоречие с тактикой проповеди.

Мы видим, что в жизни Шрилы Прабхупады таких противоречий не было. В этом случае с танго они есть. Поэтому здесь неуместны цитаты о тактике ачарьи, которую не могут понять такие глупцы, как я. В данном случае, мы не ачарьи, и поэтому, должны руководствоваться в своей проповеднической деятельности наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады в первую очередь. 

В этом году на заседании Джи-Би-Си была принята резолюция о признании Шрилы Прабхупады беспрецендентным авторитетом Ачарьи-основателя и шикша-гуру для всех поколений в ИСККОН, и неообходимости поместить в центр личность и наставления Шрилы Прабхупады.Именно поэтому в ИСККОН все действия в преданном служении, философские выводы и акценты в проповеди в первую очередь согласуются с наставлениями Ачарьи-основателя.

В его наставлениях, комментариях, личном примере нигде нет указаний пренебрегать элементарным этикетом и принципами вайшнавской культуры. Не ведической, подчеркиваю, а вайшнавской. Если же мы не поместим наставления и пример Ачарьи-основателя в центр наших действий и принципов, тогда все станет относительным, и у Вас будет своя "правда", а у меня своя.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Е.С.Индрадьюмна Свами:

После размещения расписания программы нашей Ратха-ятры в Дурбане на приближающиеся пасхальные выходные я получил несколько писем с претензиями к нашему решению включить мероприятия явно не в сознании Кришны. Такие как оркестр филармонии, евангельский хор, палатка астрологии, люди на ходулях, клоуны и т.п. В нескольких письмах были вопросы насчет участия других духовных групп и организаций. Я лишь улыбнулся и отослал всем следующее описание одной из проповеднических программ Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати в 1930-х гг. Так или иначе, мы должны привлекать массы, чтобы люди могли услышать святые Имена, попробовать прасадам и получить общение чистых вайшнавов.


Из книги Бхакти Викаши Свами "Sri Bhaktisiddhanta Vaibhava", Теистические выставки, стр. 355-356:

"Выставка состояла из двух частей, духовной и светской, с номерами, собранными со всей Индии, и вся эта феерия занимала больше квадратной мили.

Мирская часть демонстрировала самые разные достижения общества – в медицине, образовании, заботе о детях, агрокультуре, скотоводстве, искусстве и ремеслах, спорте и развлечениях. Администрации нескольких округов отправили для показа свои материалы. Были привлекательные спортивные выступления: гимнастика, борьба, бокс, бои на мечах и палках и джиу-джитсу. Были музыкальные номера, постановки, киносеансы, цирк и, как написал «Harmonist», «и другие невинные забавы». Лучшим экспозициям и исполнителям вручали призы, медали и грамоты.

Духовная часть была устроена еще более тщательно. В музее были фигуры Вишну и Кришны, а также вещи, раньше принадлежавшие известным садху. На книжной выставке были издания разных религиозных сект на разных языках и редкие рукописи неопубликованных духовных трудов. Были фотографии и портреты знаменитых садху и разных святых мест. Основным изображением была огромная рельефная карта Индии, занимающая более трети акра, сооруженная из камней, цемента и кирпича и показывающая важные места паломничеств, расположение отделений Гаудия-матха и маршруты путешествий Господа Чайтанья и Господа Нитьянанды. Диорамы в более чем пятидесяти палатках рассказывали о многообразии духовных практик Индии, с акцентом на учении Чайтаньи Махапрабху. На фоне нарисованных сцен по играм Господа Чайтаньи располагались фигуры в полный рост, показывающие практику чистых вайшнавов, псевдо-вайшнавов и других религиозных сект. Еще одним новшеством для многочисленных посетителей было cверкающее освещение всего поля недавно проведенным электричеством".

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Ну и вообще, как странно, что оспаривается "находить все новые способы привлечь".. Уж никак кроме фанатизма это не объяснить, разве нет?
То есть простая логика об этом говорит, Гита об этом говорит. И сам Ачарья прямо об этом говорил ведь! Какие еще сомнения?
Сомнения в противоречивости другому?
Так и этого нет: еще раз напомню о разнице между тем, что практикуется в ашрамах, "внутри" (тут и должно быть все жестко по-идее), и "внешней проповедью".
 Вопрос очевидный ведь. И никак кроме как "теста на фанатизм" споры об этом не назовешь..

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

*
 Такие как оркестр филармонии, евангельский хор, палатка астрологии, люди на ходулях, клоуны и т.п.
Мирская часть демонстрировала самые разные достижения общества – в медицине, образовании, заботе о детях, агрокультуре, скотоводстве, искусстве и ремеслах, спорте и развлечениях. Администрации нескольких округов отправили для показа свои материалы. Были привлекательные спортивные выступления: гимнастика, борьба, бокс, бои на мечах и палках и джиу-джитсу. Были музыкальные номера, постановки, киносеансы, цирк и, как написал «Harmonist», «и другие невинные забавы». Лучшим экспозициям и исполнителям вручали призы, медали и грамоты.*



Так это далеко не демонстрация интимных отношений мужчины и женщины.
Танго не далеко уходит от интима, когда парень с девушкой трутся на людях друг об друга.
Давайте еще будем показывать как мужчина за титьку женщину хватает. Уже совсем близко к этому подошли. Почему нет? Мы же не фанатики.
Извиняюсь за приведенный пример. Но неужели не чувствуется чем веет от этого номера.
Как интересно на это глазеть, какие фантазии, даже пенсионеры с восторгом смотрят на это, воображая себя на месте того парня.
Какая хорошая внешняя проповедь. 
У внешней проповеди тоже должны быть какие то границы приличия, именно это здесь обсуждается.
А в такой "внешней проповеди" недостатка в обществе  нет и обычные люди гораздо ярче делают такие номера, более "душещипательнее" и интимнее, нам за ними не угнаться.

Не слишком ли мы увлеклись этим ребята.

И подразумевается что этой мирской частью таких больших фестивалей занимаются обычные люди.
Мы можем только одобрить это. Хотя бы устроить тест на "невинность забавы" и полезность для образования людей, а потом включить в программу выделив время.
А свои усилия потратить на духовную часть программы.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Но неужели не чувствуется чем веет от этого номера.


Да тут пока только слова обсуждаются... Записи этого злополучного танго так никто и не выложил, поэтому каждый может нафантазировать что ему захочется. Танго наверное можно совсем по-разному станцевать. Поэтому мне кажется странным столь длительное обсуждение танца лишь на основании слов.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Первые попавшиеся ссылки. Классическое танго. Партнеры просто опьянены друг другом.
Цель в конце  клипа ясна сказана, отзыв: Если я научусь, то все тёлки мои.

----------


## Светлана )

> Не слишком ли мы увлеклись этим ребята...


 :smilies:

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Первые попавшиеся ссылки. Классическое танго. Партнеры просто опьянены друг другом.
> Цель в конце  клипа ясна сказана, отзыв: Если я научусь, то все тёлки мои.


Вот-вот, я об этом и говорю. Не видя реальных фактов, Вы нафантазировали себе именно такое танго, которое захотели. Только при чем тут преданные на харинаме? Просто потому что слово "танго" присутствует? Ну так посмотрите в гугле картинки по слову "пьяный" - как ни странно там не будет ни одного преданного, а они ведь тоже бывают пьяными после прасада  :smilies:

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Киртан просто экстаз! Но танцы, по-моему, явный перебор. Для кармических девочек нормально так танцевать, но для преданных - это просто неприлично!

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Так это далеко не демонстрация интимных отношений мужчины и женщины.
> Танго не далеко уходит от интима, когда парень с девушкой трутся на людях друг об друга.


 Вопрос конечно имеет много сторон - одновременно.
 И тут стоит для базы например эти высказывание Прабхупады иметь ввиду:

«..Так что занимать и юношей, и девушек всецело духовной деятельностью – это сознательная тактика, помогающая как можно шире распространить Движение сознания Кришны. Завистливым глупцам, которые возмущаются по поводу совместной деятельности таких юношей и девушек, остается лишь довольствоваться собственной глупостью, ибо они не способны находить новые пути распространения сознания Кришны, используя для этого подходящие средства. Их стереотипные методы никогда не помогут распространить сознание Кришны. Поэтому то, что мы делаем, совершенно по милости Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, поскольку именно Он предложил изобретать способы заинтересовать тех, кто избегает сознания Кришны».
(Ч.Ч., Ади-лила, 7.31-32, комментарий).
..
«Каждый ачарья имеет свои собственные средства проповеди духовного движения для того, чтобы привести людей в сознание Кришны. Поэтому метод одного ачарьи может отличаться от метода другого ачарьи, но конечная цель всегда остается одной и той же..
Ачарья должен найти способы привести людей к сознанию Кришны. Сначала они должны стать сознающими Кришну, после чего можно постепенно вводить необходимые правила и ограничения. В нашем Движении сознания Кришны мы следуем этой политике Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Например, в западных странах юноши и девушки свободно общаются между собой, поэтому, чтобы привести их к сознанию Кришны, необходимо учитывать их обычаи и привычки. Ачарья обязан найти способ привести их к преданному служению. Поэтому, несмотря на то, что я санньяси, я иногда устраиваю свадьбы для моих учеников, хотя за всю историю санньясы ни один санньяси не проводил свадебных обрядов».
(Ч.Ч., Ади-лила, 7.37, комментарий).
«..Ради того, чтобы превратить таких людей в вайшнавов, можно нарушить какие-то формальности и в каких-то деталях отойти от установленного порядка».

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Вопрос конечно имеет много сторон - одновременно.
>  И тут стоит для базы например эти высказывание Прабхупады иметь ввиду:
> 
> «..Так что занимать и юношей, и девушек всецело духовной деятельностью – это сознательная тактика, помогающая как можно шире распространить Движение сознания Кришны. Завистливым глупцам, которые возмущаются по поводу совместной деятельности таких юношей и девушек, остается лишь довольствоваться собственной глупостью, ибо они не способны находить новые пути распространения сознания Кришны, используя для этого подходящие средства. Их стереотипные методы никогда не помогут распространить сознание Кришны. Поэтому то, что мы делаем, совершенно по милости Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, поскольку именно Он предложил изобретать способы заинтересовать тех, кто избегает сознания Кришны».
> (Ч.Ч., Ади-лила, 7.31-32, комментарий).
> ..
> «Каждый ачарья имеет свои собственные средства проповеди духовного движения для того, чтобы привести людей в сознание Кришны. Поэтому метод одного ачарьи может отличаться от метода другого ачарьи, но конечная цель всегда остается одной и той же..
> Ачарья должен найти способы привести людей к сознанию Кришны. Сначала они должны стать сознающими Кришну, после чего можно постепенно вводить необходимые правила и ограничения. В нашем Движении сознания Кришны мы следуем этой политике Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Например, в западных странах юноши и девушки свободно общаются между собой, поэтому, чтобы привести их к сознанию Кришны, необходимо учитывать их обычаи и привычки. Ачарья обязан найти способ привести их к преданному служению. Поэтому, несмотря на то, что я санньяси, я иногда устраиваю свадьбы для моих учеников, хотя за всю историю санньясы ни один санньяси не проводил свадебных обрядов».
> (Ч.Ч., Ади-лила, 7.37, комментарий).
> «..Ради того, чтобы превратить таких людей в вайшнавов, можно нарушить какие-то формальности и в каких-то деталях отойти от установленного порядка».


Не приписывайте Прабхупаде, то чего он не говорил. Совместная деятельность необязательно предполагает тесный физический контакт под страстный ритм. Совместная деятельность - это совместное служение: распространие книг, служение Божествам, приготовление прасада, та же харинама. То что девушки просто выходят на харинаму - как раз это с точки зрения ведической культуры нарушение формальностей, о танго, вообще речи не шло.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Не видя реальных фактов, Вы нафантазировали себе именно такое танго, которое захотели. Только при чем тут преданные на харинаме? Просто потому что слово "танго" присутствует?


Дествительно не видел именно это танго. Но вероятность 99% что танго именно в таком стиле. Танго есть танго, если было бы что то другое то назвали бы другим стилем. Не зря же это побудило автора этой темы создать эту тему.
"В одном из российских городов в общественную Харинаму был включен показательный номер, когда на уличной сцене преданные ИСККОН - юноша и девушка танцуют под звуки Святых Имен *парный танец - танго*." 

Вообще тема интересная и думаешь есть ли польза от участия и дискуссиях  в таких темах и пригодится ли это в жизни. Наверно все таки есть.
Не думаю конечно, что организаторы той программы как то прям умышленно что то устраивали, скорее наверно получилось спонтанно. Как то нужно было разнообразить репертуар. И кто то , что то и как то мог танцевать и предложил это исполнить.
Предложение было принято. Но оказалось что оно вроде интересно, но может не совсем уместно. Ну что ж и на этом спасибо. Как смогли так и сплясали. Это мы тут можем в спокойной обстановке анализировать, оценивать , критиковать. Но какой вывод на будущее. Первый вывод это то - что не всё едино. Есть номера и внешняя проповедь на разных уровнях. Поскольку это не первая и не последняя общественная программа, то надо чтобы в будущем не застали нас в расплох, тех кто будет организатором таких программ. Сейчас на досуге можно подумать кому интересно, какие номера будут интересны, познавательны и полезны людям. Каким отдать приоритет и куда направить усилия.

Лично для меня стала полезным вот эта цитата в этой теме:

*Прабхупада: «Если он играет на ином музыкальном инструменте*, его внимание будет сосредоточено на нем, а не на воспевании Святого Имени: «Нужно послушать мелодию, хороша ли она». Но это не правильно. Мы должны сосредоточиться на слушании Харе Кришна. Это – бхакти. Чайтанья Махапрабху играл просто на караталах, на кхоле*. В те дни, конечно, не было фисгармонии, но было много струнных инструментов. Ситар, эсрадж*, но ими не пользовались. Иногда мы используем их, чтобы привлечь внимание публики, но в них нет особой необходимости (говорит на хинди).* 


Если  музыкальный иструмент может отвлечь от Харе Кришна, то можно приглядеться, что же еще отвлекает нас во время киртана, а что помогает в киртане и на чем же нужно сосредодатчиваться и что является главным в киртане. Почему иногда киртан простой, но внутри теплота. А иногда киртан красивый , но внутри пустота.

Кришнадас Кавирадж также иногда не вносит дополнительные изменения в Харинаму. Хотя предложения поступают намного возвышенее  и интереснее, чем танго. Можно воплотить их в жизнь кому интересно.

Вопрос к Кришна дасу Кавираджу (лидеру Харинам в Москве):
Постоянно сейчас используется термин - карнавал. Пришла идея - карнавал так карнавал. А что если после матадж будут идти 5-ть прабху одетые как Панча-татва. Адвайте можно приклеить покладистую белую бороду и сзади собрать волосы как у мудрецов. Спектакли на духовные темы всегда были популярны до времен телевидения и реально можно очутиться в атмосфере как 500 лет назад, И  у прохожих запечалиться этот благоприятный образ, может даже во сне будет снится. И участники Харинамы будут более вдохновлены, более четко помня Панча-татву. Если будет удачно, то можно еще и Кришну с павлиньим пером включить в шествие. Яркий образ. Настоящий карнавал и видно будет, что он хорошо организован, важно для еще лучшего общественного мнения.
Ответ Кришнадаса Кавираджа:
На этот коллектив 10 лет понадобилось. На Панча-таттву еще 5 уйдет. Я думаю слишком театрализовывать не стоит. Концентрация со святого имени уйдет. Достаточно десяти красивых матаджи. Матаджи всем понятны, Панча-таттву мало кто знаетет. Но вы пробуйте. Может быть вам это легко будет сделать. Удачи.


Так что для желающих приукрасить и разнообразить внешнюю проповедь есть масса идей более эффективных и большое поле деятельности, чем  усилия на танго, которое  вызывает сомнения на законном основании.

Что нужно для внешней проповеди? Проведение обычной Харинамы в классическом стиле и почаще! И не является ли эта Харинама самой эффективной внешней проповедью. Мы эту внешнюю проповедь не проводим, а доказываем важность еще какой то другой внешней проповеди.
Если мы считаем себя правильными и правыми, неимоверно белыми и необычайно пушистыми, то пора бы выходить на Харинаму на улицу.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Не приписывайте Прабхупаде, то чего он не говорил. Совместная деятельность необязательно предполагает тесный физический контакт под страстный ритм. Совместная деятельность - это совместное служение: распространие книг, служение Божествам, приготовление прасада, та же харинама. То что девушки просто выходят на харинаму - как раз это с точки зрения ведической культуры нарушение формальностей, о танго, вообще речи не шло.


Вы опять принципиально не заметили "области определения". То, что Прабхупада создал совместную деятельность для своих учеников - это совсем другой вопрос. Это касалось тех, кто привлекся. А для других:
 " Сначала они должны стать сознающими Кришну, после чего можно постепенно вводить необходимые правила и ограничения. В нашем Движении сознания Кришны мы следуем этой политике Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Например, в западных странах юноши и девушки свободно общаются между собой, поэтому, чтобы привести их к сознанию Кришны, необходимо учитывать их обычаи и привычки. Ачарья обязан найти способ привести их к преданному служению. "

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Вы опять принципиально не заметили "области определения". То, что Прабхупада создал совместную деятельность для своих учеников - это совсем другой вопрос. Это касалось тех, кто привлекся. А для других:
>  " Сначала они должны стать сознающими Кришну, после чего можно постепенно вводить необходимые правила и ограничения. В нашем Движении сознания Кришны мы следуем этой политике Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Например, в западных странах юноши и девушки свободно общаются между собой, поэтому, чтобы привести их к сознанию Кришны, необходимо учитывать их обычаи и привычки. Ачарья обязан найти способ привести их к преданному служению. "


Учитывать и становится на тот же уровень - это разные вещи. И потом, что мы сможем дать людям, если мы будем точно такими же как и они?
Все это и так уже учитывается, потому что в ведической культуре даже заговорить с посторонней женщиной считается неприличным. 
Я не против танго, до сознания Кришны это был мой любимый танец. Но если бы я привлеклась в сознании Кришны танго, я бы и дальше ждала подобных номеров и такого настроения, и была бы очень разочарована, не получив их, и считала бы себя обманутой. Потому что танго - это обещание чувственных наслаждений, мы же проповедуем совсем иное - контроль чувств.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Учитывать и становится на тот же уровень - это разные вещи. И потом, что мы сможем дать людям, если мы будем точно такими же как и они?
> Все это и так уже учитывается, потому что в ведической культуре даже заговорить с посторонней женщиной считается неприличным. 
> Я не против танго, до сознания Кришны это был мой любимый танец.


Лично я вообще не про танго, но сам принцип "спустится в народ".
И то, какие мы - это не внешнее, но внутренний мотив. Ради чего - в этом все. А не "как". Арджуна вот после наставлений Кришны - миллионы поубивал собственными руками. Стал ли он "как все" из-за этого?

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Лично я вообще не про танго, но сам принцип "спустится в народ".
> И то, какие мы - это не внешнее, но внутренний мотив. Ради чего - в этом все. А не "как". Арджуна вот после наставлений Кришны - миллионы поубивал собственными руками. Стал ли он "как все" из-за этого?


Мотивы могут быть самыми благими, но способы их реализации должны выбираться разумно. И здесь как в медицине, главный принцип - не навреди! Спуститься в народ не обозначает опуститься до их уровня, а понять что волнует людей, и как мы им можем быть полезны.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> *Учитывать и становится на тот же уровень - это разные вещи. И потом, что мы сможем дать людям, если мы будем точно такими же как и они?*


Вот тоже хорошее правило, даже формулировка сути. 
Мы должны остаться на своем уровне и демонстрировать это. Люди в окружающей толпе наблюдающие за Харинамой будут на своем уровне, могут станцевать и танго, никто не возражает не против и даже за. Но если мы перенимаем их привычки и включаем такие номера в общественную программу, то уже становимся  на их платформу.

У людей есть склонность к танцам и танцевать танго. С учетом их привычек и целью привести их в Сознание Кришны мы можем  предложить им красивые синхронные танцы матадж впереди Харинамы, но не смешиваясь с противоположным полом на людях и не демонстрируя такие слишком близкие отношения на людях. Если они хотят близких отношений и не могут без этого жить, то мы можем устроить  для них свадьбу, пусть будут счастливы. Это достаточная уступка.  






> Арджуна вот после наставлений Кришны - миллионы поубивал собственными руками. Стал ли он "как все" из-за этого?


Арджуна был кшатрий. Он остался на своей платформе. Для него "стать как все" означало отказаться от битвы. Но он не стал как все.
Также и если мы вайшнавы. То остаться на своей платформе для нас означает: матаджи справа, прабху слева или прабху спереди матаджи сзади на людях. Близкие отношения только со своей законной женой или мужем, но не на людях.

В обществе людей существуют некоторые правила приличия (одежда ...) и общественного поведения. В обществе собак и обезьян таких правил нет они ходят голыми и занимаются чем хотят где угодно и с кем угодно. Такова жизнь. Что тут поделать.

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

это просто мелодия :cray:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Почему мы ополчились на это танго? Ничего вроде криминального нет. Станцевали и станцевали. Можно близко к сердцу не принимать.
Но для этого нужно понять, что такое духовная жизнь и что такое материальная жизнь и чем они отличаются.
Корень и узел материальной жизни это сексуальный импульс. Узел. Именно это является наручниками и той цепью который удерживает нас в материальном мире. Конечно это может показаться приятными наручниками, но это хитрость этого материального мира. В материальном мире существует двойственность: счастье - несчастье. Кого то такая жизнь устраивает. Он может оставаться в материальном мире. Но кому то это уже надоело он хочет выбраться. Для это нужно знать как и чем мы здесь удерживаемся.
Цепочка примерно такова:
Живому существу дается сексуальный импульс.
Побуждаемое этим оно заводит семью, детей.
Далее участок земли, дом, деньги, родственники.
Работа, бизнес, имидж...
Рождение, смерть,старость, болезни...
Полностью поглощено психофизическим устройством этого материального мира. Никаких шансов выбраться.

И сейчас в наше время этот сексуальный импульс настолько силен и принял такие формы,что затмил собой всё.
Люди уже думают и говорят на словах "гениталий".
Заметьте речь уже большинства людей - матершина. Как так? Чистое духовное живое существо и в такой отвратительной ситуации. Всё. В голове уже пустота и одни только образы гениталий. И этими образами мыслит.

Поэтому  невинное танго может в конце концов привести к "глубокому колодцу" материальной жизни.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Вот тоже хорошее правило, даже формулировка сути. 
> Мы должны остаться на своем уровне и демонстрировать это. Люди в окружающей толпе наблюдающие за Харинамой будут на своем уровне, могут станцевать и танго, никто не возражает не против и даже за. Но если мы перенимаем их привычки и включаем такие номера в общественную программу, то уже становимся  на их платформу.


 Главное в том, что пришли к самому обсуждению. Не в танго дело. Кроме того, как говорят: дьявол скрыт в деталях, о чем была речь. Мы не знаем подробностей, и я ооочень удивлюсь, если преданные также обнимались как другие.
 Вопрос в том, что нужно для начала признать сам принцип: "спуститься в народ", войти в область их реальных интересов. Иначе мы можем помочь только себе, и еще - считанным единицам, которые могут привлечься "прямыми методами".
 И этот "бит информации - нужно совершенно четко проставить. Об этом и речь.
 Кстати, я бы тут так разделил: храмовые преданные и нехрамовые, живущие отдельно.
 То есть если священник в рясе танцует танго - это действительно както неестественно.
 Но если на общехристианском заранее "неформальном" фестивале, без "опознавательных знаков", под веселую христианскую музыку - очень даже привлечет, очень повысит реальный имидж церкви среди народа.
 А если кто-то боится перенять привычки проповедуя,- тогда конечно, пускай в храме сидит. Но так или иначе, мы Должны проповедовать.
 НАХОДИТЬ НОВЫЕ ПУТИ, ЧТОБЫ ПРИВЛЕЧЬ. И нет у нас больших дел, чем это. И чтение джапы - только служить проповеди должно!

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Главное в том, что пришли к самому обсуждению. Не в танго дело. Кроме того, как говорят: дьявол скрыт в деталях, о чем была речь. Мы не знаем подробностей, и я ооочень удивлюсь, если преданные также обнимались как другие.
>  Вопрос в том, что нужно для начала признать сам принцип: "спуститься в народ", войти в область их реальных интересов. Иначе мы можем помочь только себе, и еще - считанным единицам, которые могут привлечься "прямыми методами".
>  И этот "бит информации - нужно совершенно четко проставить. Об этом и речь.
>  Кстати, я бы тут так разделил: храмовые преданные и нехрамовые, живущие отдельно.
>  То есть если священник в рясе танцует танго - это действительно както неестественно.
>  Но если на общехристианском заранее "неформальном" фестивале, без "опознавательных знаков", под веселую христианскую музыку - очень даже привлечет, очень повысит реальный имидж церкви среди народа.
>  А если кто-то боится перенять привычки проповедуя,- тогда конечно, пускай в храме сидит. Но так или иначе, мы Должны проповедовать.
>  НАХОДИТЬ НОВЫЕ ПУТИ, ЧТОБЫ ПРИВЛЕЧЬ. И нет у нас больших дел, чем это. И чтение джапы - только служить проповеди должно!


Никто не спорит с тем, что нужно проповедовать и искать новые пути для этого. Вопрос в том, что не все новые пути приемлемы. 



> А если кто-то боится перенять привычки проповедуя,- тогда конечно, пускай в храме сидит.


Это очень самоуверенная фраза. Если следовать Вашей логике то чтобы проповедовать пьяницам, надо выпить с ними сто грам для проповеди, чтобы стать своим, чтобы войти в их среду. Но Вы же не боитесь деградировать! Это же для проповеди!

----------


## николааевич

Пусть каждый проповедует как может. В чем проблема?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

К сожалению каждый может немного. И каждый это не Бог. Следуя их проповеди придем туда куда каждый напроповедовал.
И конечная инстанция проповеди первого попавшегося встречного может оказаться не царствие Бога, а отхожее место куда мы попадем следуя их проповеди. Появились желающие быть обманутыми, следовательно появятся и обманщики. А потом задают вопрос: Как Бог такое допустил?

----------


## Александр.Б

Из парных эротических танцев запада, танго самый благостный)))) Но тем не менее он всё равно остаётся эротическим.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Верное название. Танго - эротический танец.

Вот еще немного с интернета:
В современном культурном развитии танец создаёт условия для установления личностного контакта определённого мужчины с определённой женщиной, развивает пластические выразительные формы движения и чувство ритма у мужчины и женщины, позволяет подчеркнуть достоинства каждого исполнителя, косвенно способствует выбору объекта любви, формированию пар, совершенствованию и обогащению отношений мужчины и женщины. Ритм такого танца может вызвать "обмен энергий", невидимое притягательное психическое взаимодействие обоих партнёров. У эротического танца, как и у секса, много аспектов, зачастую совпадающих между собой. Танец "семи покрывал" Саломеи, древнегреческий кордакс и искусно исполняемый стриптиз — все они в одинаковой степени пробуждают чувственность. *Танцы в дискотеках представляют собой более стилизованную форму сексуального самовыражения. Большинство традиционных бальных танцев есть не что иное, как нежное ухаживание, в то время как полька и энергичные современные виды танцев ближе к предварительной сексуальной игре.*

Стоит заметить, что мы, по крайней мере я  сейчас, отстаиваем тоже относительный уровень Харинам и тоже уступили. Надо быть еще строже наверно.
Если кому интересно можно проанализировать, какого типа Харинамы и проповеднические программы у нас сейчас, бывают ли выше, бывают ли ниже и где самое дно.

Случайно или не случайно, только что, на фейсбуке в ленте проскочило видео с жизнью в Норвегии.
Просмотрел и там действительно описывается дно. Причем реально в нашем современном мире сейчас.
В рекламе это самая благополучная страна, а в реальности - первобытно общинный строй только обогащенный нефтедолларами.
Перечислять даже не хочется и видео не хочется выставлять.
Но перечислю: на государственном уровне и правителями узаконены и реально сейчас так живут, много видов брака. Однополые, между сестрой и братом, семейный секс с родителями и малолетними детьми в порядке вещей и другие. Пропаганда и воспитание детей в такой традиции с маленького возраста.
Желающие проповедовать и найти новые пути для этого, а заодно и опуститься на их уровень "для проповеди" могут поехать туда.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> А если кто-то боится перенять привычки проповедуя,- тогда конечно, пускай в храме сидит.


Если у вас будет такая же привычка как у другого человека, что вы ему будете проповедовать?
Изменять его привычку и жестко навязывать свою привычку, как этого можно бояться и отвергать.
Сам процесс проповеди подразумевает и возможен, если люди находятся на разных уровнях. 
Проповедь это в любом случае война двух сторон: отбрось свои привычки  и прими новые привычки.
Степень контраста только может быть разной. Но зачем боятся большого контраста.
Если говорить: живи как хочешь, делай как сможешь - это стагнация, а не проповедь.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> ..
> Это очень самоуверенная фраза. Если следовать Вашей логике то чтобы проповедовать пьяницам, надо выпить с ними сто грам для проповеди, чтобы стать своим, чтобы войти в их среду. Но Вы же не боитесь деградировать! Это же для проповеди!


 Глупости. Есть куча других вариантов, кроме выпить с ним алкоголь. Начиная с того, чтобы выпить с ним: он - что у него там, вы - сока, например. И поговорить.. Впадлу?
Есть еще тысячи возможностей, и далеко не только вокруг алкоголя. Пьяница он или нет, но у любого человека есть много разных "вопросов" в обществе.
Так что если нет способностей к обсуждениям серьезных вопросов - лучше бы наверное просто промолчать.





> Если у вас будет такая же привычка как у другого человека, что вы ему будете проповедовать?
> Изменять его привычку и жестко навязывать свою привычку, как этого можно бояться и отвергать..


 Все, что есть - это привычки?
А как же например внутренний мотив?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Мы думаем, что подстраивая что то под людей и их привычки делаем для них пользу, якобы плавно приведём их к Богу.
Но не подумали ли мы о том что снижая планки для одних более дешевых последователей мы делаем так, что другие более дорогие последователи от нас отвернутся. 
Увидев "духовное мероприятие" подстроенное под  категорию людей с невысоким уровнем кто то может и привлечётся. И делать ставку на них? Но другие более разумные и проницательные просто отвернутся прекрасно понимая, что это что то типа "псевдорелигиозной секты" 
Уступая принципам чистоты и строгости мы рискуем потерять возвышенных людей, но привлечь менее возвышенных.

Лично мне нравятся прямые, искренние, бескомпромиссные люди. И не только мне.

За два месяца до встречи с преданными Сознания Кришны я записался на представительский курс разных религиозных групп и духовных течений. Их было около 20 штук. Выдали складной пропуск-билет и были прописаны в какой день представители какой группы будут говорить о себе. Три встречи в неделю во Дворце культуры и каждая встреча с разными.  И в большинстве групп был некий синтез материализма с непонятной духовностью. Честно сказать меня всё это просто оттолкнуло. Хотя было подстроено под таких людей.
Так что если лектор говорит с вьсасаны, бескомпромиссно, пусть даже о чем то что я сейчас не могу еще практиковать и принять - это более притягательно и действенно, чем если кто то опустился бы на уровень беседы в курилке и застолье со спиртным. Да ну его в баню такого псевдопроповедника. Лично меня бы это оттолкнуло, да и не меня одного.
Не надо сомневаться в силе чистой проповеди и делать её грязной и якобы доступной.

----------


## николааевич

> К сожалению каждый может немного. И каждый это не Бог. Следуя их проповеди придем туда куда каждый напроповедовал. И конечная инстанция проповеди первого попавшегося встречного может оказаться не царствие Бога, а отхожее место куда мы попадем следуя их проповеди. Появились желающие быть обманутыми, следовательно появятся и обманщики. А потом задают вопрос: Как Бог такое допустил?


Вы не поняли моего высказывания. Я говорил о форме и методах, а не о конечной цели проповеди.




> Но не подумали ли мы о том что снижая планки для одних более дешевых последователей мы делаем так, что другие более дорогие последователи от нас отвернутся.


Есть проповедь каждого в отдельности. А есть конечная цель. И не думайте, что застывшее в аскезе общество преданных это идеал, который хотел видеть Шрила Прабхупада.

Самое главное, что надо понять - не надо быть всем как в армии на параде - в одной униформе, одного роста с одним выражением лица. Пусть каждый проповедует по своему. В конце концов, стандарты храма остаются постоянными. И на совместном воспевании постепенно все придет в норму. Но навязывать каждому эту норму на проповеди означает не проповедовать вообще. Спросите самых известных санкиртанщиков в какой одежде они обычно распространяли книги. Вот вам и ответ. Вспомните пример Бхактисиддханты Сарасвасти Тхакура приехавшего в начале ХХ-го века на Радха-кунду проповедовать в английском пальто на автомобиле. Он ставил печатный станок на алтарь.




> Не надо сомневаться в силе чистой проповеди и делать её грязной и якобы доступной.


Вам кто-то мешает чисто проповедовать? Почему же Вы мешаете другим проповедовать по-своему?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Вопрос не в том, что "мешают чисто проповедовать". Вопрос в том, что сама проповедь такими приверженцами чистоты - отменяется фактически.
И на прямые вопросы по существу: как вы намерены Донести до каждого? - молчек.
Отвечается на что угодно, кроме главного.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Вопрос не в том, что "мешают чисто проповедовать". Вопрос в том, что сама проповедь такими приверженцами чистоты - отменяется фактически.
> И на прямые вопросы по существу: как вы намерены Донести до каждого? - молчек.
> Отвечается на что угодно, кроме главного.


Все равно до всех Вы не достучитесь. Как уже сказал выше Кришна Паришат прабху, что такая дешевая проповедь, может привлечет на время каких-то зевак, но серьезных людей, наоборот, оттолкнет.

И я не согласна, "что сама проповедь такими приверженцами чистоты - отменяется фактически". Такое впечатление, что никто, кроме Вас, не проповедует. Есть немало примеров качественной косвенной проповеди, когда людей постепенно поднимают до гуны благости, а не наоборот, поощряют их тамас и раджас.

----------


## Adri Dharana das

> Все равно до всех Вы не достучитесь. Как уже сказал выше Кришна Паришат прабху, что такая дешевая проповедь, может привлечет на время каких-то зевак, но серьезных людей, наоборот, оттолкнет.
> 
> И я не согласна, "что сама проповедь такими приверженцами чистоты - отменяется фактически". Такое впечатление, что никто, кроме Вас, не проповедует. Есть немало примеров качественной косвенной проповеди, когда людей постепенно поднимают до гуны благости, а не наоборот, поощряют их тамас и раджас.


Не только Кришна Паришат Прабху сказал это, но и сам Шрила Прабхупада:

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, 05.11.72

"Что касается Гастрольных Представлений (Road Show) и этой Деревни Йоги (Yoga Village), это следует прекратить. Просто проводите наш киртан. Если мы будем отвлекать свое внимание таким образом, постепенно всё сойдет на нет. Он заходит слишком далеко. Все эти вещи – абсурдные нововведения. Этот дух измышлений погубит наше движение. *Люди могут прийти, чтобы посмотреть, некоторые станут преданными, но такие преданные не останутся, потому что они привлечены неким шоу, а не реальной ценностью – духовной жизнью, соответствующей стандарту Господа Чайтаньи.* Наш стандарт – проводить киртан, открывать храмы. Что это за "Гастрольные Представления" и "Деревня йоги"? Это будет очередной вариацией хиппи. Постепенно от идеи Сознания Кришны не останется и следа: одно изменение, другое изменение, каждый день новое изменение. Прекратите всё это. Просто проводите киртану, ничего больше. Не выдумывайте своих идей".

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, 05.11.72

"Ты можешь разбавлять молоко, добавляя в него воду, а можешь сделать его густым, прокипятив. Теперь настало время начать процесс кипячения. Теперь ты всё узнал о том, как быть вайшнавом-брахманом, поэтому практикуй все эти вещи, в противном случае всё будет показным. Лучше обучать небольшое количество преданных, которое у нас уже есть, и сделать из них по-настоящему сознающих Кришну юношей и девушек, чем продолжать набирать многочисленных последователей, которые не понимают и не практикуют реальные принципы. Одна луна лучше множества звезд".

----------


## николааевич

> Вопрос не в том, что "мешают чисто проповедовать". Вопрос в том, что сама проповедь такими приверженцами чистоты - отменяется фактически.
> И на прямые вопросы по существу: как вы намерены Донести до каждого? - молчек.
> Отвечается на что угодно, кроме главного.


Не, ну может у кого-то и получается так. Почему бы и нет? Но вот ходить и за другими подглядывать...

----------


## николааевич

> ...


Это начинает напоминать слова представителей одной официальной религии (на вопрос почему они не проповедуют) "кого надо, того Бог и так в храм приведет". Нежелание проповедовать ВСЕМ - это полная мая!!!!    :ranting:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Вопрос не в том, что "мешают чисто проповедовать". Вопрос в том, что сама проповедь такими приверженцами чистоты - отменяется фактически.
> И на прямые вопросы по существу: как вы намерены Донести до каждого? - молчек.
> Отвечается на что угодно, кроме главного.


У меня в каждом сообщении написано в подписи.
24 Hour Kirtan  ( киртан должен звучать 24 часа в сутки )
Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе
Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе
Это я для себя написал заметку, но может и другим пригодится. Это рекомендация возвышенных вайшнавов.

Вы прямо олицетворение милости и сострадания к страдающим обусловленным душам.
Прямо так искренне ломаете голову. Как же донести послание до каждого? Ну как же это сделать?
Как ни странно Чайтанья Махапрабху сделал это просто. Даже без больших финансовых затрат. Т.е. нет никаких препятствий кроме наличия желания.
Берёте караталы, мридангу, физгармонию и проводите санкиртан по 8 часов в каждый день в парке под деревом.
Либо ходячий киртан. Не надо никаких дополнительных мер как - танго. Это может привлечь, а также оттолкнуть людей. 
Люди всё чувствуют. Также внутреннюю чистоту. Её не подменить никакими внешними уловками.
Не надо опускаться ни на чью платформу, за исключением конечно того что будете в том же парке что и другие люди. Но он превратится в Вайкунтху.

Книги хорошо распространяются на Харинаме. Можно раздавать по возможности угощения (печеньки и ли шарики)
Харинаму можно устроить втроем, а можно 20 человек. В крайнем случае Шрила Прабхупада и Аиндра Прабху пели в одиночестве. Т.е. даже такого препятствия нет по большому счету, как поддержка единомышленников.

Обойти все парки в городе. Обойти все деревни в округе. Через месяц или полгода о вас будут знать и говорить весь город.

*Аиндра Прабху также сказал, что это наивысший вид преданного служения и быстрее всего вернет нас и окружающих к Богу в эту эпоху.*
Но поскольку мы отвергаем это, то вынуждены искать и изобретать искусственно другие виды проповеди и преданного служения.  Но как правило иногда разочаровываемся в них. То пожертвования не так использовали, то на лекции говорил, говорил и что то не так сказал и т.д.
И я заметил в интернете сейчас, да и во все времена выясняются отношения и осуждаются периодически лекторы, падающие учителя, отношения с Гаудия-матхом, между старыми и молодыми преданными, чистыми, нечистыми, ушедшими, пришедшими.
Но к Харинаме ни у кого претензий нет. Это объединяет.

А если вы изобрели новый способ как проповедовать и пойти в пьяную компанию, адаптироваться под их климат,
то диалог в классическом варианте в такой ситуации, когда они дойдут до кондиции будет примерно таким:
- Ты мне скажи! Ты меня уважаешь?
- Нет ты мне сначала скажи! Ты меня уважаешь?
- Нет я первый спросил! Ты меня уважаешь? 

Не эффективная проповедь.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Это начинает напоминать слова представителей одной официальной религии (на вопрос почему они не проповедуют) "кого надо, того Бог и так в храм приведет". Нежелание проповедовать ВСЕМ - это полная мая!!!!


по-Вашему и Шрила Прабхупада в майе?

----------


## николааевич

> по-Вашему и Шрила Прабхупада в майе?


Шрила Прабхупада проповедовал всем!

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Обойти все парки в городе. Обойти все деревни в округе. Через месяц или полгода о вас будут знать и говорить весь город.


Это факт. У нас как то был перерыв в харинамах на какое-то кол-во лет, и когда они возобновились, сразу же вопросы посыпались и от обычных людей, и от руководства города - "а где ж вы прятались всё это время?" Хотя никто не прятался, всё было как всегда, только харинам не было.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Не только Кришна Паришат Прабху сказал это, но и сам Шрила Прабхупада:
> 
> "Что касается Гастрольных Представлений (Road Show) и этой Деревни Йоги (Yoga Village), это следует прекратить. Просто проводите наш киртан. Если мы будем отвлекать свое внимание таким образом, постепенно всё сойдет на нет. Он заходит слишком далеко. Все эти вещи – абсурдные нововведения. Этот дух измышлений погубит наше движение. 
> ..
>  Лучше обучать небольшое количество преданных, которое у нас уже есть, и сделать из них по-настоящему сознающих Кришну юношей и девушек, чем продолжать набирать многочисленных последователей, которые не понимают и не практикуют реальные принципы. Одна луна лучше множества звезд".


 Аргументы конечно очень серьезны. Но и вопрос был очень серьезен, и если еще раз его прочитаете - будет понятно, что и на этот раз не ответили.
* Так как Вы намерены таким образом Донести до каждого??*
-
И еще. В настоящее время учителя Исккон - прямо позицианируются как принявшие ответственность. Поэтому нельзя просто кивать на Прабхупаду. Нужно прямо пояснять с точки зрения всей парампары.
 То есть практический вопрос в этой связи: где непротиворечивое Знание по этому вопросу, включающее в себя как одно, так и другое? То есть можно ли говорить, что Прабхупада не интересовался максимальными усилиями в "Донести", что он противоречил Гауранге?
 Лично у меня есть непротиворечивое видение обоих моментов, без их конфликта меж собой. Но я не видел Ваших пояснений насчет всей картины.

----------


## Adri Dharana das

> Аргументы конечно очень серьезны. Но и вопрос был очень серьезен, и если еще раз его прочитаете - будет понятно, что и на этот раз не ответили.
> * Так как Вы намерены таким образом Донести до каждого??*
> -
> И еще. В настоящее время учителя Исккон - прямо позицианируются как принявшие ответственность. Поэтому нельзя просто кивать на Прабхупаду. Нужно прямо пояснять с точки зрения всей парампары.
>  То есть практический вопрос в этой связи: где непротиворечивое Знание по этому вопросу, включающее в себя как одно, так и другое? То есть можно ли говорить, что Прабхупада не интересовался максимальными усилиями в "Донести", что он противоречил Гауранге?
>  Лично у меня есть непротиворечивое видение обоих моментов, без их конфликта меж собой. Но я не видел Ваших пояснений насчет всей картины.


Если Вы еще раз прочитаете вышеприведенные цитаты из писем Шрилы Прабхупады, тогда станет понятно, что проповедь каждому возможна только на чистом уровне, т.е вне гун страсти и невежества. Согласно "Нектару наставлений" (текст 3) шесть качеств делают проповедь максимально чистой.В тексте 2 говорится о разрушительном влиянии действий в духовной практике или в проповеди на основе собственных измышлений. Поэтому знать наверняка как использовать косвенные методы в проповеди может только уттама-адхикари. Следуя Шриле Прабхупаде, мы не "киваем" на него, а выполняем его же собственные наставления. Если преданный находится выше гун страсти и невежества и проповедует, опираясь на наставления духовного учителя и садху прошлого, тогда он способен пробудить духовное сознание в любом человеке. Это и есть проповедь каждому - first dress then address.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> То есть практический вопрос в этой связи: где непротиворечивое Знание по этому вопросу, включающее в себя как одно, так и другое? То есть можно ли говорить, что Прабхупада не интересовался максимальными усилиями в "Донести", что он противоречил Гауранге?
>  Лично у меня есть непротиворечивое видение обоих моментов, без их конфликта меж собой. Но я не видел Ваших пояснений насчет всей картины.


Поделитесь своим видением и идеями. Интересно. Обсудим.

----------


## Тушти Лалита деви даси

> Не, ну может у кого-то и получается так. Почему бы и нет? Но вот ходить и за другими подглядывать...


Подглядывать - это вмешиваться в личную жизнь человека. А если он начинает проповедовать, он уже предствавляет не себя, а все Движение, поэтому нельзя сказать, что это личное дело каждого, как проповедовать. Шрила Прабхупада связал нас в одну семью, и мы не можем оставаться равнодушными если кто-то из преданных пусть из самых лучших намерений, но дискредитирует миссию Прабхупады.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Если преданный находится выше гун страсти и невежества и проповедует, опираясь на наставления духовного учителя и садху прошлого, тогда он способен пробудить духовное сознание в любом человеке. Это и есть проповедь каждому.


То есть ответ: никак? Если учесть саму область определения..
 Ну то есть самим максимально прогрессировать, чтобы для начала реально получить качества освобожденной личности..
Да, я именно такой ответ и представлял.




> Поделитесь своим видением и идеями. Интересно. Обсудим.


Тут для начала приведу часть своей темы на достаточно перспективном "материальном ресурсе", где меня почемуто назначили модератором:
Нет, наверное вполне можно и полностью, ибо удалять мало чего стоит, а так будет понятнее. Как по смыслу, так и самой манере изложения, о чем и речь отдельно.
Тема называется "НЛП изначально в своей сути - вне всяких "справочников".."



> Привет!
> 
> Тема начинается с того, что нужно, чтобы Оно с чего-то начиналось. То есть чегото прямо понятного изначально, касательно самой сути (не справочной), и дальше чтобы можно было зреть суть в различных проявлениях.
> Скажу сразу, что лично я принципиально не пользуюсь "кодировками" по-жизни, хотя это и не значит, что не могу. Но так или иначе, а сама тема - весьма серьезна, и конечно стоит ее вот так изначально "некодированно" попытаться приподнять.
> Начну с "названия - сути".
> И тут первое, что приходит в голову как синоним: "вопросы влияний". Хоть это может быть отдельно "по форме", но по-сути, видимо это и подразумевается. И если так, то тут уже и можно многое сказать по теме.
> Для разминки, практически, лично у меня всплывают древние книги Дейла Карнеги, где практическую позитивную суть можно прямо легко понять и использовать.
> Но вообщето хотелось бы что-то более изначальное..
> А насчет изначального стоит начать наверное с "толпы" с разных сторон. Начиная с того, что это - никак не обходится.
> ...


__
 И практически, хотите верьте, хотите нет - но даже немного стыдно становится (от реального уровня привлечения на совершенно "левом" ресурсе) видя, как у людей меняется отношение к "сектантам".. 
 :smilies:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Некоторые моменты понял конечно, но в основном  ничего не понял. Откровенно, напоминает научный ОПУС (напишу отсебятину, а другие пусть читают). Красивые обороты слов, как будто действительно человек что то знает и очень хочет сказать важное.
Но суть и смысл не очень можно разглядеть среди замысловатых терминов.

*Конкретно напишите примеры. Для какой категории людей, каким способом и что вы донесли?*

----------


## игорь ежов

танго на харинамах это нормально муж сженой танцуют в контакте обнимающихся иницированных вайшнавов полно и ихних жен лежащих в траве полно в среду Гаура пурнима и в храмах будут танцевать разукрашеные матаджи для кого спиной к алтарю а я в конце танца должен хлопать в ладоши и кричать Хари боллллллллл

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

В Маяпуре один раз заметил как прихожане хотели сфотографироваться спереди Радха-Мадхавы. Радха-Мадхава послужили как фоном и некой достопримечательностью, декорацией их личного фото. Один местный брахмачари, который был рядом сказал, что так нельзя. Т.е. если мы считаем Божеств в Храме личностями принимающими наше служение, то соответственно надо относится так, как им это бы понравилось.

----------


## николааевич

> Подглядывать - это вмешиваться в личную жизнь человека. А если он начинает проповедовать, он уже предствавляет не себя, а все Движение, поэтому нельзя сказать, что это личное дело каждого, как проповедовать. Шрила Прабхупада связал нас в одну семью, и мы не можем оставаться равнодушными если кто-то из преданных пусть из самых лучших намерений, но дискредитирует миссию Прабхупады.


Такой контроль за преданными называется просто - желание быть гуру.

----------


## николааевич

> В Маяпуре один раз заметил как прихожане хотели сфотографироваться спереди Радха-Мадхавы. Радха-Мадхава послужили как фоном и некой достопримечательностью, декорацией их личного фото. Один местный брахмачари, который был рядом сказал, что так нельзя. Т.е. если мы считаем Божеств в Храме личностями принимающими наше служение, то соответственно надо относится так, как им это бы понравилось.


Молодым преданным лишь бы наставления кому-то дать.

----------


## Adri Dharana das

Просьба к администратору форума вынести свой вердикт: на мой взгляд тема себя исчерпала и на данный момент порождает только флуд. Я предлагаю закрыть тему.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

И я могу согласится с тем, что имеющие глаза - все увидели.

----------

